# Maqueta pera el estudio de los motores de cuatro tiempos



## Scooter (Jul 2, 2016)

Como ya anuncié en su día íbamos a publicar la documentación referente a un sistema de inyección electrónica mediante Arduino y AppInventor:

http://fablab.cipfpcanastell.com/?p=116

Esto guarda relación con un par de hilos del foro, aunque no es continuación de ellos. Por eso no está allí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/sistema-inyeccion-monopunto-pic-7254/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/aporte-panel-instrumentos-automoviles-fase-desarrollo-127281/


----------

